
Is it ethical to sell complimentary copies of textbooks? - bpolania
http://worthwhile.typepad.com/worthwhile_canadian_initi/2015/09/is-it-ethical-to-sell-complimentary-copies-of-textbooks.html
======
seviuqyelsdnirb
"complementary", you fucktard!

~~~
Mz
complimentary: given for free

The spelling in the title is correct.

